
Forbes asked readers to turn off ad blockers then immediately served malware - davidgerard
http://engt.co/1PNJZqf
======
axonic
I haven't whitelisted a site from ad blocking in over a year, nor will I
again, this is mostly why. The only financial incentive I think we can
leverage against supporters of unscrupulous advertising networks is refusing
to browse their sites or view their ads.

I used to make exceptions for polite site operators who aren't needlessly rude
to people who choose privacy and security, after evaluating their choice of
ads. Never again. It is not our responsibility to support bad business
practices out of guilt, perceived value of consumed content, disabling
security features "to enable content" or otherwise. Crying that their business
model is failing doesn't get any sympathy from me when it has been a problem
for years.

Is there an ad network out there which you would trust to serve you content?

~~~
Chyzwar
This is hypocritical, You still consume content. You visit websites, read
content, generate traffic that cost real money in servers time. But still You
refuse to pay a dime to people working hard to sell their content.

It is like going to strip club, watching but not paying tips or buying drinks
even requesting special service.

~~~
axonic
I'll tip a stripper directly before I'll invite malvertising to infect my
devices so she can get 5% of what her performance is worth is what I'm saying.
I subscribe to services worth their salt.

~~~
Chyzwar
Then you should not visit website you don't subscribe. Most websites do not
provide a way for this kind of subscription.

You statement is also a lie because the website that posted this article
serves adds. I am also using ad-block but at least I am not claiming moral
high ground.

~~~
axonic
"I haven't whitelisted a site from ad blocking in over a year" where does that
say HN isn't on my whitelist? Liar, lol.. where? I never made any statement
about your morals, comparisons or claims that it was "right", I said it was
the only option I see. So far I've been downvoted, called a hypocrite and a
liar, by you. Run an ad based site with poor revenue or something? Haha

------
thaumasiotes
> both are hard to get rid of. You know, like those gross toenail and skin
> condition ad-banners found at the bottom of every cheapo blog you've ever
> seen, forever burned into the "can't unsee" section of your brain.

Actually, when a blog I follow switched to Disqus-with-ads, I kept seeing the
same disgusting ad every time I visited any post. I liked the blog enough to
file a complaint in the hopes of something being done about it. (Disqus
provides a method for doing so right in the commenting UI.) And I never saw
that ad again.

------
fred_is_fred
Does anyone have a link to the proof from the researcher? The twitter posts
and image seem to have been deleted which makes me wonder if it was retracted.

